# تصميم مروحة



## samerhshraideh (13 مايو 2008)

اريد تصميم ستاند لمروحة ( لتوليد الكهرباء ) بحيث تكون المروحة حرة الحركة باتجاه الرياح ، وايضا اريد ابعاد المروحة علما بان الهواء سريع جدا لدي في المنطقة التي اسكنها .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أغسطس 2008)

أنصحك بأخذ التصاميم الكامة لمراوح عمودية المحور ...


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اتمنى لك التوفيق في التجربة التي ستقدم عليها تستهويني جدا طواحين الهواء و انا ايضا اسكن في منطقة بها حركة هواء معقولة و الحمد لله .ربما نستطيع التواصل و العمل معاً.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أغسطس 2008)

بشكل عام الكلفة صارت رخيصة ، لذلك يمكن الحصول على المراوح جاهزة بميلغ يعتبر بسيطاً...
مثلاً كلفة المروحة باستطاعة 5 ك وات 14000 دولار أمريكي ....


----------



## عبد الحكيم أقضاضي (2 أغسطس 2009)

لدي فكرة ممتازة لاكن للأسف لابد من إدراج رسم توضيحي فقد جربت إدراجه لاكن الأمر لم ينجح


----------



## raed2000 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ليش احنا دائما بنقول التكلفه رخيصه وبنريح حالنا من التفكير دائما ؟؟؟؟
يا اخي التجربه اشي جميل ولو كانت التكلفه عاليه نسبيا ولكن الهدف هو ان نصمم شيء بانفسنا ولا نعتمد على الأخرين بذريعه ( التكلفه اقل ) وهذا سبب عدم تقدمنا على العالم الأخر !!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## raed2000 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اشجع كل من يحاول ولو فشل في اول مره ولكن مع المحاوله مره اخى سيكتب النجاح باذن الله ،
انا حاليا وفي هذه الأيام اعمل على تصنيع مروحه لتوليد الكهرباء وعن قريب انزل المشروع على الموقع


----------

